# [Lesertest] Cryorig R1 Ultimate



## PrincePaul (20. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Einleitung

*Im Rahmen einer Leser Test Aktion hier im Forum habe ich diesen Cryorig R1 Ultimate für ein ausführliches Review zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.
Vielen Dank erst einmal hierfür.


Der R1 Ultimate stellt das aktuelle Flaggschiff der in Deutschland noch recht unbekannten Marke Cryorig dar und hat im Vergleich zum R1 Universal, welcher auf den ersten Blick identisch aussehen mag, einen dickeren Lüfter in der Front und die Luftleitverkleidung komplett in schwarz.
Die Ultimate Version ist für ~80€ im Einzelhandel erhältlich und ist somit knapp 10€ teurer als das Universal Modell mit dem 13 mm schmalem Frontlüfter.


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Unboxing
Lieferumfang
Kühler
Lüfter
Kompatibilität
Montage
Leistung/Lautstärke
Fazit


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Januar 2015)

*Unboxing

*Die Verpackung des R1 Kühlers ist in schwarz/weiß gehalten und zeigt in englischer Sprache die Key-Features, sowie die technischen Daten. Komischerweise wird auch auf der Verpackung des Ultimates immer der Universal Kühler mit der weißen Kuststoffverkleidung und dem dünnen XT140 Lüfter in der Front gezeigt, sogar die technischen Daten des Lüfters sind aufgedruckt, obwohl dieser nicht zum Lieferumfang gehört. Lediglich ein Aufkleber auf der Vorderseite verrät, dass es sich hierbei um den R1 Ultimate handelt, welcher mit 2 140x25 mm Lüftern daher kommt - Modellname XF140.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Im Inneren der Verpackung befinden sich 2 weitere Kartons, jeweils gut beschriftet und so passgenau, dass man sie kaum herausziehen kann. Eine Box beinhaltet das komplette Zubehör, welches im Punkt Lieferumfang noch mal aufgeschlüsselt wird und die 2. Box beinhaltet den Kühler mit breites vormontierten Lüftern.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Januar 2015)

*Lieferumfang

*

1x Montageanleitung DE, PL, RU
1x Montageanleitung EN, JP, TW, CH
1x Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher
1x Produkt-Registrationskarte
1x CP 9 Wärmeleitpaste
1x Reinigungstuch
6x Lüfterklammern für XF140 Lüfter
2x Lüfterklammern für XT140 Lüfter
4x zusätzliche Gummientkoppler für Cryorig Lüfter
1x gesleevtes 4 PIN Lüfter Y-Kabel
2x XF140 Lüfter



MultiSeg Montagesystem
4x Schraubenabstandshalter
4x Daumenschrauben
Intel System
1x Backplate
2x Montagebrücken
4x Abstandshalter (S. 2011)
1x Isolationsgummi (S. 775)

AMD System
1x Backplate
1x Befestigungsplatte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Januar 2015)

*Kühler

*Der R1 Ultimate ist hauptsächlich aus Kupfer und Aluminium gefertigt, die Bodenplatte ist aus vernickeltem Kupfer und über die 7 6mm Heatpipes wird die Abwärme der CPU zu den Aluminium Kühlfinnen transportiert. Die Heatpipes sind dabei in einem Bogen angeordnet um auf dieser kleinen Fläche überhaupt siebenfach untergebracht zu werden - Cryorig nennt dies Convex-Align System.
Jeder Tower besteht aus 2 verschiedenen Rippentpyen, welche jeweils auch eine andere Farbe besitzen. Die chromfarbenen Rippen auf der Einlassseite, welche unter einer schwarzen Kuststoffabdeckung versteckt sind, haben einen größeren Abstand zueinander, als die schwarzen Finnen hinter den Heatpipes, also der Auslassseite. Dies soll die Luft beschleunigen, da die Konstruktion wie eine Düse wirkt und somit die erhitzte Luft schneller abführt. Hinzu kommt das Zackendesign auf der Rückseite beider Kühltürme, was ebenfalls zur besseren Wärmeabgabe dienen soll - Heatsink Displacement Optimization.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Die Verarbeitung macht dabei einen guten Eindruck, es gibt keine verbogenen Finnen, keine Grate, die Lackierung ist gleichmäßig und auch die Vernickelung ist regelmäßig ohne Flecken oder sonstigem. Insgesamt kommt der R1 Ultimate mit Lüftern so auf ein Gewicht von 1282 g und auf die Abmessungen 142,4 x 140 x 168,3 mm (L x B x H).
Es kann allerdings mit dem beigelegten Zubehör ein weiterer Lüfter montiert werden, sodass die Länge noch etwas variieren kann, je nachdem ob als 3. Lüfter der schmale XT140 oder der ca. doppel so dicke XF140 Lüfter gewählt wird.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Januar 2015)

*Lüfter

*Im Paket mit inbegriffen sind 2 Cryorig XF140 Lüfter, welche wie es der Name schon vermuten lässt im 140er Format, dh. 140 x 140 x 25,4 mm gefertigt sind. Zur Entkopplung sind in jeder Ecke schwarze Gummistopfen eingebracht, welche durch eine Nut auch direkt den richtigen Sitz der Halteklammern vorgeben.
Der Rotor besitzt 11 Schaufeln, welche jeweils innen und außen mit einem glänzenden schwarzen Streifen versehen sind, wobei das Innere eher matt gehalten ist. Zusätzlich erwähnenswert ist das mit schwarzen Sleeve versehene 4 PIN Kabel und die Litzen in den Farben des Firmenlogos rot, gelb, grün und blau.
Aus technologischer Sicht besitzt der Lüfter keine Besonderheiten und das verwendete Lager wird nur als High Precision Low Noise Lager beschrieben, ob dies nun ein Öldrucklager oder ein Kugel- bzw. Gleitlager ist, ließ sich nicht herausfinden.
Mit den Stahlhalteklammern wird der Lüfter am Kuststoffrahmen befestigt, hierdurch kann der Lüfter in einem kleinen Bereich stufenlos in der Höhe verstellt werden und ist nicht an den Finnenabstand gebunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technische Angaben laut Hersteller:*

Abmessungen:  L140 mm x W140 mm x H25.4 mm
Gewicht: 156 g
Lautstärke: 19-23 dBA
Drehzahl: 700-1300 RPM ±10 %
Volumenstrom: 76 CFM


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Januar 2015)

*Kompatibilität

*Mit dem MultiSeg genannten Montagesystem ist der R1 Ultimate zu allen gängigen Sockeln kompatibel. Auf AMD Seite sind dies FM1, FM2, AM2, AM2+, AM3 und AM3+, bei Intel sind es die Sockel 2011, 1366, 1150, 1155, 1156 und 775.
Im RAM Bereich gibt es allerdings schon die ersten Einschränkungen, denn der Lüfter überragt die ersten beiden RAM Bänke, sodass hier von Cryorig eine maximale Höhe eines Riegels von 40 mm vorgeschrieben wird. Wenn also euer RAM mit einer aufwendigen Kühlerkonstruktion versehen ist, kann es sein, dass der Lüfter direkt aufliegt oder gar nicht montierbar ist - hier sollte dann zur Universal Variante mit dem schmaleren Frontlüfter gegriffen werden.
Ein weiterer Augenmerk liegt auf den PCIe Slots, denn der Kühler hat eine Breite von 140 mm und kann je nach Mainboard den 1. PCIe Slot nach der CPU überragen. Gerade bei kleineren Mainboards im mATX oder ITX Standard fängt dieser besagte Slot am Ende des IO Panels an und kann mit diesem Kühler nicht mehr genutzt werden.


Um vorher Klarheit zu schaffen und nicht alles ausmessen zu müssen, gibt es auf der Cryorig Website entsprechend für jeden Sockel eine Schablone zum Ausdrucken, die man mit ein wenig Bastelarbeit zu einem Lüfterdummy zusammensetzten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Januar 2015)

*Montage

*Die Montage gestaltet sich dank der gut erklärten und bebilderten Anleitung als relativ einfach. Das MultiSeg System ist ähnlich dem SecuFirm System von Noctua, welches vermutlich bekannter sein dürfte.
Für die Befestigung auf dem Testmainboard, einem ASRock Z77 Pro4-M mit Sockel 1155, benötigt man lediglich 11 Teile: 1x Backplate, 4x Abstandshalter, 2x Montagebrücken und 4x Daumenschrauben - bis hier hin ist die Montage sogar werkzeugfrei.
Die Backplate selber ist aus Metall gefertigt und bereits mit Stehbolzen versehen, damit diese aber auch zu den Lochabständen der verschiedenen Intel Sockel passen, kann man sie in 3 verschiedene Position verschieben, wobei sie selbstständig arretieren. Anschließend werden die Abstandshalter eingeschraubt, die auf der Unterseite zu Isolationszwecken mit einer Kunststoffscheibe geschützt sind. Je nachdem wie man den Kühler später ausrichten möchte (90° Drehung möglich) werden jetzt die Montagebrücken eingesetzt und mit den 4 Daumenschrauben gesichert.
Nach dem dünnflächigen verteilen der Wärmeleitpaste kann der Kühler aufgesetzt und mit dem beigelegten Schraubendreher festgezogen werden. Dabei müssen noch nicht einmal die Lüfter abmontiert werden, denn von oben sind genau 2 schmale Kanäle für das Werkzeug direkt bis unten zum Schraubenkopf. Die Schrauben selber sind mit einem Sprengring gesichert, können somit auch nicht herausfallen und dank Federbelastung springen sie beim Abbau auch automatisch von der Trägerplatte ab.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Januar 2015)

*Leistung
*
*1. Das Testsystem*

Für dieses Reviews habe ich einen offenen Aufbau gewählt, d.h. die genutzte Hardware ist in keinem Gehäuse oder ähnlichem verbaut und liegt offen, ohne Hindernisse für die Kühlung auf einem Benchtable. Folgende Hardware wird genutzt:

Intel Core i7 2600
ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
8 GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 1866MHz
Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti

Die etwas ältere CPU Generation wird nur aus einem Grund genutzt – Verlöteter Heatspreader. Soll heißen, dass die Metallabdeckkappe auf der CPU fest mit dem Chip selber, dem Die verlötet ist und nicht wie bei neueren Generation (Haswell oder Ivy Bridge) aus Kostengründen nur mit Wärmeleitpaste verbunden sind. Ein verlöteter Heatspreader sorgt für einen perfekten Wärmeübergang und unterliegt nicht so stark der Serienstreuung wie die Modelle mit Wärmeleitpaste an selbiger Stelle.


*2. Die Testmethoden*

Für die Tests wird die CPU jeweils mit der beigelegten Wärmeleitpaste vollflächig und so dünn wie möglich bestrichen. Anschließend wird der Kühlkörper aufgesetzt und entsprechend der Herstellerangaben im Handbuch angezogen. Getestet wird ja nach Möglichkeit des Testsamples mit einem montierten Lüfter, sowie mit zwei montierten Lüftern jeweils mit 50%/75%/100% der vom Lüfter zu erreichenden Drehzahl. Als letztes wird eine Semi-passiv-Konfiguration getestet. Ein Lüfter des Samples wird dabei mit 50% der Drehzahl in Höhe des IO Panels vom Mainboard befestigt, hier ist üblicherweise im Gehäuse ein Lüfterplatz. Der Kühler selber bekommt keinen direkten Lüfter montiert und muss mit dem Luftstrom vom einzeln befestigten Lüfter auskommen.

Der i7 2600 wird während des Tests in 2 Taktstufen betrieben, die erste Stufe beschreibt den Standardtakt mit 3,4GHz, wobei die 2. Stufe mit 4GHz den OC Betrieb darstellt. Damit diese Taktraten konstant bleiben und auch im IDLE Betrieb anliegen sind sowohl alle Stromsparmechanismen als auch der Turbo im Bios deaktiviert.

Anschließend wird mit dem Tool Prime95 die CPU für 15min zu 100% ausgelastet, nach dieser Zeitspanne werden die einzelnen Kerntemperaturen mit Hilfe von CoreTemp ausgelesen und daraus ein Mittelwert gebildet. (Messungen immer bei ~18°C Raumtemperatur)

Später im Diagramm werden besondere Vorkommnisse wie das Drosseln durch die Spannungswandler im OC Betrieb durch einen zu geringen Luftstrom dieser Komponenten oder das Drosseln der CPU beim Erreichen von 98°C gekennzeichnet. Unterscheiden lassen sich diese beiden Phänomene relativ leicht, da beim Drosseln durch VRM´s der Multiplikator sofort stark abfällt, bei 4GHz von 39 auf 34. Beim Erreichen des Temperaturlimits der CPU von 98°C drosselt die CPU langsam durch schrittweises absenken des Multiplikators, also von 39 erst auf 38 usw...


*Temperaturen @ Stock 3,4GHz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Temperaturen OC @ 4GHz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Drehzahlen des R1 Ultimate*

50% = 700 RPM
75% = 1030 RPM
100% = 1375 RPM
*

Lautstärke

*Aus Ermangelung an geeignetem Testequipment ist die Lautstärke "Messung" stark von subjektiven Eindrücken geprägt. Eindeutig ist jedoch, dass die Lüfter auf 100% Drehzahl unangenehm laut sind und auch in einem Gehäuse und durch das Headset deutlich hörbar sind. Da die XF140 Fans aber ein durchaus breites Drehzahlband von 700 - 1300 RPM ±10% haben, welches durch die Pulsweitenmodulation ermöglicht wird, kann hier je nach belieben der Schwerpunkt eher in Richtung Leistung oder Silentbetrieb gesetzt werden. Die Lüfter in unserem Test waren von 700 bis 1375 RPM regelbar und erwirkten bei ca. 75% das wohl beste Ergebnis. Denn bei um und bei 1000 RPM sind die Lüfter angenehm Laufruhig, produzieren keine Nebengeräusche und liefern dabei einen ausreichenden Luftstrom, sodass die CPU immer einen kühlen Kopf bewahrt hat. Ob 1 oder 2 Lüfter macht von der Lautstärke gar nicht so einen großen Unterschied, nur weil die doppelte Anzahl an Lüftern verbaut ist, sind diese nicht gleich doppel so laut. Die Temperaturen sind im 2er Betrieb allerdings schon spürbar besser.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Januar 2015)

*Fazit

*Der Cryorig R1 Ultimate ist ein sehr guter Weg um in den Kühlermarkt einzusteigen. Das Modell kommt mit einem umfangreichen Zubehör-Paket daher und die schwarz/graue Optik weiß ebenfalls zu gefallen und lässt den Kühler nahe zu mühelos mit dem System verschmelzen. Die Montage ist dank dem MultiSeg System einfach und mit wenigen Handgriffen erledigt.
Mithilfe der Codekarte lässt sich der R1 auf der Herstellerseite registrieren, sodass aus den normalen 3 Jahren Garantie sogar ganze 6 Jahre werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einzig und allein die Kompatibilität kann hier Probleme bereiten, die Verwendung von hohen RAM Modulen ist mit diesem Kühler nicht möglich, dort sollte lieber ein Blick auf die Universal Variante des R1 geworfen werden. Ebenso die Breite des Kühlers, denn bei kleineren Mainboards kann diese zur Überlagerung des ersten PCIe Slots führen. Hier sollte also vor dem Kauf nochmal auf die Maße geschaut werden oder evtl. sogar die von Cryorig bereitgestellt Papierschablone gebastelt werden.

Um jetzt noch den Vergleich zu den anderen Kühlern in den Diagrammen zu ziehen, der R1 Ultimate hat ungefähr die Leistung eines Noctua NH-D15 und die Optik eines be quiet! Dark Rock 3 Kühlers - die perfekte Kombination. Lediglich im OC Betrieb müssen minimale Abstriche gemacht werde, da die Lüfter nicht tief genug sitzen um die Spannungswandler optimal zu kühlen. Im Realbetrieb reicht aber vermutlich eine Anpassung der CPU Spannungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klare Empfehlung meinerseits!

So lasst es beginnen, Kritik und Anregungen UNBEDINGT erwünscht.


----------



## PrincePaul (22. Januar 2015)

Platzhalter


----------



## Duvar (22. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Test, deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen.
Hatte ja einen Mini Vergleichstest gemacht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...gleich-cryorig-r1-universal-vs-macho-rev.html
Nun habe ich dem Cryorig 3x silent wings 2 verpasst und JA die Temps sind merklich schlechter wie mit Cryorigs Original - Lüftern, nur sind die Silent Wings halt deutlich leiser.
Alles in allem ein sehr guter Kühler, habe jedoch die Universal Edition, die ist "kompatibler" bzgl hohem RAM.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Januar 2015)

Das nenn ich mal flott  Bin mal gespannt, wie meiner abschneidet. Bin bisher noch bei den Fotos und am Textanfang.


----------



## CSOger (23. Januar 2015)

Guter Test !
Habe den Kühler auch in meiner Kiste.
Wenn man den ersten Lüfter der ja mit Klammern am Kühlerblock befestigt ist etwas nach oben setzt,passen auch sehr hohe Rams unter den R1 Ultimate.

Zbs.Kingston HyperX Beast...siehe Anhang.

Edit:
Und ich sehe gerade das ich das Teil mal sauber machen sollte.


----------



## PrincePaul (23. Januar 2015)

Danke Leute 

@MalkavianChild: Hast ja noch ne menge Zeit, das kommt dann ganz von alleine.

@CSOger: Also meinst du so? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn ansonsten ist das hier das maximale:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind 6 mm Platz und mein Ram ist 36 mm hoch, also Herstellerangaben von 40 mm passen eigentlich sodass der Lüfter gerade so noch nicht aufliegt.


----------



## CSOger (23. Januar 2015)

Bild 1 ist dann etwas übertieben.
Es sind ca. 2 cm die der Lüfter dann drüber steht.

Mein Ram hat 132mm x 46,41mm laut der Kingston Seite.

Ram ohne "Gartenzaun" ist natürlich von Vorteil,wenn es aber sein muss passt halt auch höherer runter.
3770K@4.7 Ghz...keine Probleme mit dem System/Temperaturen wenn der erste Lüfter etwas höher gesetzt wird.


----------



## PrincePaul (23. Januar 2015)

Mhh denn ists mir ein Rätsel wie du den Lüfter montiert hast xD
Für mich gibt es zwischen Bild 1 und Bild 2 keine zwischen Stufen mehr in sachen RAM Höhe.
Lediglich den Spalt auf Bild 2 kann man durch runterschieben noch verkleinern.

Kannst ja mal ein Bild von der Befestigung schießen wenn du das System nächstes mal aufhast.


----------



## CSOger (23. Januar 2015)

Die Klammern samt Lüfter halt nach oben versetzt.

Hier besser zu sehen?


----------



## rackcity (23. Januar 2015)

etwas verstaubt


----------



## PrincePaul (23. Januar 2015)

Ja dann ist die ja oben schon so halb ausgehackt...aber wenns hält.


----------



## George_van_Hinton (23. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht ganz nett zu wissen: 

Den Rotor des Lüfters kann man Abnehmen. Die Welle wir durch eine leichte Klemmugn und einen  Magneten auf der Rückseite gehalten.
Zum reinigen ganz praktisch.

Gruß


----------



## Chrissbg (23. Januar 2015)

Super Review  Toll gemacht!
Cryorig macht tolle Kühlkörper mit einem super Befestigungsystem, aber die Lüfter sind und bleiben halt aus der unter 10 Euro Klasse.
Ich hab einen C1 auf einem Xeon 1231v3 sitzen und der mitgelieferte Lüfter läuft so:
C1 Fan - YouTube
Das Video hab ich gemacht um dem Support gleich zu zeigen was Sache ist und wo das Problem eigentlich liegt. Die haben mir dann das volle "du kennst dich nicht aus" Programm verpasst und gemeint ich soll den doch verwenden bis er gar nicht mehr geht..... 
Und ohne Registrierung hättens gleich gar nicht mit mir gesprochen. 

Den Lüfter hab ich dann gegen einen Noctua NF-P14r getauscht
Noctua NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Das ist eine andere Welt sowohl von der Lautstärke her, als auch vom eigentlich Klangbild. Nicht zu vergessen das der Lüfter einfach mal im Durchschnitt 8° Kühler hält......

Sehr, sehr schade. Denn sonst sind die Cryorig Kühler alle durchwegs auf einem guten Niveau und sehen toll aus, aber die Lüfter machen das Paket zu sowas wie einer AIO Wakü, wenn man dann noch mal 30-50 Euro je nach Präferenz in Lüfter stecken muss.


----------



## uwe.reinisch (25. Januar 2015)

Haette ja nicht gedacht das der Dark Rock 3 so schlecht abschneidet. Gab es eigentlich mal einen Test zu dem Alpenfoehn Matterhorn Scharmrock Edition? Vor ein paar Wochen koennte ich wohl das letzte Neuwaren erkaeufliche Stueck ergattern und habe hier noch keinen Test zu finden koennen im Ilde Kuehlt dieser Kuehlet meinen AMD FX 8350 bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21°C auf stolze 15°C runter und wenn ich WoT spiele komme ich auch nie ueber 48°C


----------



## santos (25. Januar 2015)

Du kühlst bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21°C, Deine CPU auf 15°C?  Wenn ich meinen Rechner in den Kühlschrank stelle, komme ich an die Gefriergrenze und das bei einer Raumtemperatur von 24°C. Mal ohne Scherz, steig auf Intel um, da lügen die Sensoren nicht ganz so tragisch.


----------



## PrincePaul (27. Januar 2015)

AMD Temp Fühler sind sowieso sehr interessant, habe letztens nen PC mit AMD A10 7700K APU zusammengebaut und der Fühler in der CPU für die Graka zeigte teilweise Minusgrade (mit Boxedkühler).
Und das bei ner nagelneuen CPU...


----------



## Stern1710 (27. Januar 2015)

Das ist eigentlich nicht die Schuld der CPU sondern der Art, wie sie ausgelesen werden von den verschiedenen Programmen


----------



## PrincePaul (27. Januar 2015)

JA, vermutlich, aber bisher hatte ich das NUR bei AMD´s und auch dann durch die Bank mit verschiedenen Programmen.
Bei der Vorgängerserie Richland, A10 6800K habe ich exakt das gleiche beobachten können.

Auch nur bei der Grafik-Temperatur, die reinen Kern Temps. waren plausibel.


----------



## Kusanar (27. Januar 2015)

Super Test, alle Achtung. Ich werd mich diese Woche mal reinhängen, bin gespannt ob ich auch so was Einwandfreies auf die Beine stellen kann 
Bin schon ein wenig neidisch auf deine Auswahl an Vergleichskühlern, bei mir ist leider nur ein Anderer vorhanden zum Gegenüberstellen.

Auf das Temperatursensorproblem werde ich vermutlich auch noch stoßen, hab geplant die Tests mit einem Phenom durchzuführen...


----------



## PrincePaul (27. Januar 2015)

Danke - du machst das schon!

Also reine CPU Kern Temperaturen sollten eig passen, bei mir gings ja um den Grafikkarten Teil innerhalb einer AMD APU, von daher solltest du keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Kusanar (27. Januar 2015)

Ok, war der Meinung beim Phenom sei das Problem auch vorhanden? Allerdings hatte ich im HWMonitor damit noch keine Probleme. Auf der Wohnzimmer-APU müsste ich ehrlich gesagt mal nachschauen, da hab ich noch kein Monitoringtool installiert. Aber danke für die Info!


----------



## Deathy93 (16. Februar 2015)

Von den 3 Lesertests zu den verschiedenen Kühlern (R1 Ultimate, R1 Universal, H5 Universal) ist dieser hier am besten.

Sehr gut gemacht (Y)


----------



## PrincePaul (16. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank.
Freut mich, dass er dir und euch so gefällt 
Da macht das Ganze gleich noch mehr Spaß!


----------



## Kusanar (17. Februar 2015)

Das Schöne sind die vielen und aussagekräftigen Messwerte, find ich auch super Klasse 

Ich gelobe Besserung fürs nächste Mal... bin gerade dabei, die Taktraten ein wenig auszureizen und vielleicht für den nächsten Test auch was mit fixen RPM oder Volt zu machen, damit ich auch ein paar schöne Werte bekomme


----------



## CSOger (17. Februar 2015)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Mhh denn ists mir ein Rätsel wie du den Lüfter montiert hast xD
> Für mich gibt es zwischen Bild 1 und Bild 2 keine zwischen Stufen mehr in sachen RAM Höhe.
> Lediglich den Spalt auf Bild 2 kann man durch runterschieben noch verkleinern.
> 
> Kannst ja mal ein Bild von der Befestigung schießen wenn du das System nächstes mal aufhast.





PrincePaul schrieb:


> Ja dann ist die ja oben schon so halb ausgehackt...aber wenns hält.



Habe heute mal etwas Zeit um die Kiste zu entstauben.
Gleich nochmal Bilder gemacht wo man das ganze jetzt besser sehen kann.


----------



## PrincePaul (17. Februar 2015)

Ah, ok jetzt gehts mir auf 
Du hast den Kühler komplett einmal gedreht um 180° und ihn Rückwärts montiert - dann gibt es zwar keine Düsenwirkung mehr zwischen den beiden verschiedenen Finnnen, aber wenns passt 
Ob die Verengung des Strömungskanals was bringt sei sowieso mal dahingestellt...

@Kusanar: Thx, Taktraten ausreizen macht allein schonmal ne menge Spaß und gibt nachher vorallem halt deutlichere Ergebnisse.


----------



## CSOger (17. Februar 2015)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Ah, ok jetzt gehts mir auf
> Du hast den Kühler komplett einmal gedreht um 180° und ihn Rückwärts montiert - dann gibt es zwar keine Düsenwirkung mehr zwischen den beiden verschiedenen Finnnen, aber wenns passt
> Ob die Verengung des Strömungskanals was bringt sei sowieso mal dahingestellt...



Oh man...
Gut das du es nochmal erwähnt hast.
War natürlich Blödsinn was ich da beim Einbau gemacht habe.
Nun aber alles wie es sein soll.
Nichts ausgehackt,nix wackelt,alles hält,Temps ok.
Das war es ja eigentlich nur was ich anmerken wollte...es passen (wenn es sein muß) auch diese sehr hohen Rams runter.


----------



## Kusanar (17. Februar 2015)

Wie geil  dachte mir auf den ersten Bildern auch schon "da passt was nicht so ganz...", bin aber nicht draufgekommen.

Wie ist den so die Lautstärke mit 3 Lüftern?


----------



## CSOger (17. Februar 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wie geil  dachte mir auf den ersten Bildern auch schon "da passt was nicht so ganz...", bin aber nicht draufgekommen.
> 
> Wie ist den so die Lautstärke mit 3 Lüftern?



Allerdings...schön auf die schnelle Zusammengebaut.
Na leise is sicher anders.
Für Silentfreaks ist das nix.
Da meine Kiste aber auch so nicht wirklich leise ist interessiert mich das Null.
Steht nicht direkt neben mir,und ich sitze immer mit Kopfhörern davor.
Hats eigentlich auch noch nie...wenn ich da an mein erstes System mit nem Athlon XP denke...aua.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Februar 2015)

Des isch a bisserl eng, wa? ^^ Mein H5 hat noch ein wenig Spielraum im Bitfenix Colossus M mATX. Aber wenn dann noch überall Kabel und vielleicht HDDs drumherum sind, wirds auch mit dem Luftstrom nichts.


----------



## CSOger (17. Februar 2015)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Des isch a bisserl eng, wa? ^^



Was meinste jetzt genau?
Da is genug Platz im Corsair 650D.
Keine Probleme was die Temperaturen angeht.
Bis vor kurzem war da auch noch nen Crossfire mit 2x 7970er verbaut...auch das lief ohne Temperaturprobleme.


----------



## Paradoxium (17. Februar 2015)

bzgl. der Ram-Höhe:

Soweit ich weiß ist der so konzipiert dass der Lüfter auch hinten montierbar ist. Ich kann damit garantieren dass jeder Ram passt, egal wie hoch er ist.

Cryorig ist Nr.1, da wird noch mehr draus.


----------



## PrincePaul (17. Februar 2015)

Ja so ähnlich denke ich auch, bei dem Firmenhintergrund kann man hier auf jeden Fall noch einiges erwarten.


----------

